# Management changes



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2016)

IMF is back!

After reviewing recent performance it's clear Reddog has to go.

Please welcome new Anything Goes mod, Yeni!




Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## charley (Dec 22, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> IMF is back!
> 
> After reviewing recent performance it's clear Reddog has to go.
> 
> ...



....  lol..  Yeni for President,,  duh!! I mean Mod......        ....


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeni for supreme leader


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2016)

Prince is giving me executive powers! 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Prince is giving me executive powers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk



... will the defrocking of 'the dogs' modship be a public event ??  & if it is do it in the afternoon, cause I don't get up till after noon...    thx ....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

charley said:


> ... will the defrocking of 'the dogs' modship be a public event ??  & if it is do it in the afternoon, cause I don't get up till after noon...    thx ....



I'll wait until you're ready charley. I can see a future for you 




Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

maybe I will start lifting again


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Yay!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> I'll wait until you're ready charley. I can see a future for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.... if I may quote our darling Mindy....    " Yay ! "


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

charley said:


> .... if I may quote our darling Mindy....    " Yay ! "


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

^^^ this. Superficial entertainment while she/he pulls the strings


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah..I mean ...yen I has been the most consistent and prolific poster in the last yr...
Should probably make yen I admin for that


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Yeah..I mean ...yen I has been the most consistent and prolific poster in the last yr...
> Should probably make yen I admin for that




... lest you forget..Yeni was....  Best Dressed, Best copy & paste, Best hair-do, 2nd best ass[no 1.. Sheri]...  maybe the next Mrs. Prince, [people are talking]....


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

You had me at second best ass (first for me is where I really got hung up)


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> You had me at second best ass (first for me is where I really got hung up)


..

,,, proof was in the pudding...    ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

FYI princes chihuahua Mr Spanks is admin here. 

I'm 2IC apparently, but I had to resign my ASF commission to get it.


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> FYI princes chihuahua Mr Spanks is admin here.
> 
> I'm 2IC apparently, but I had to resign my ASF commission to get it.
> 
> ...



seems like an easy choice
do you have to pick up the dogs poop?


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> FYI princes chihuahua Mr Spanks is admin here.
> 
> I'm 2IC apparently, but I had to resign my ASF commission to get it.
> 
> ...



Renounce asf and get a coke and a smile? Don't mind if I do


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

I have growing panic about losing my financial aid for next semester....

Tommygunz sick/drunk (prolly nyquil) messaged me and encouraged me to booze up

so now I'm naked and buzzed ..anxiously avoiding bed


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

someone fix this...


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I have growing panic about losing my financial aid for next semester....
> 
> Tommygunz sick/drunk (prolly nyquil) messaged me and encouraged me to booze up
> 
> so now I'm naked and buzzed ..anxiously avoiding bed



Bruh... not the best idea. What's got you so shook?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Ridiculously long message sent

Now send me t-shirts


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 28, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> IMF is back!
> 
> After reviewing recent performance it's clear Reddog has to go.
> 
> ...



This guy is like 0 for 10 on mod picks, just sayin....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 28, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> This guy is like 0 for 10 on mod picks, just sayin....



lets not forget the good one.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 28, 2016)

dieseljimmy said:


> lets not forget the good one.



true that...


----------



## CG (Dec 28, 2016)

^he aint talking about you lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 29, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> ^he aint talking about you lol



I included myself in the 0 for 10, I forgot jimmy was the one good one, my bad....


----------



## CG (Jan 1, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> I included myself in the 0 for 10, I forgot jimmy was the one good one, my bad....



lol you weren't terrible, but you did come in during the decline of IM. Product of your circumstance I guess


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2017)

Who the fuck is that?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> lol you weren't terrible, but you did come in during the decline of IM. Product of your circumstance I guess



Reddog is one of many responsibke for the decline
No denying that
And his type 


Old.... doesn't workout 
Mouthy old crybaby 
At its heart this is a steroid and training forum


Why is he here?why are people like that here
What can weightlifterd talk to that guy about?


----------



## CG (Jan 1, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Reddog is one of many responsibke for the decline
> No denying that
> And his type
> 
> ...



Interesting theory kos, good to see you back. How's life and training treating you?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2017)

My fucking car just blew up
Was kinda on a roll before that
Im probly bigger than ever
Time to drop twenty pounds again

Over 250
My asthma and sleep apnea try to kill me
Dont know how i was ever 300


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2017)

....  most people pot on a few pounds during the holidays


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 3, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Reddog is one of many responsibke for the decline
> No denying that
> And his type
> 
> ...



Dude, the only thing you have on me is your younger, everything else I got you in spades you fat fuck. 
Broken body, broken car, broken marriage. You live in a glass house and throw rocks at me, haha fuck off fatty.....


----------



## CG (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2017)

:/


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2017)

A man is defeated before the start if he resorts to personal insults
Over a forum
It means too much to you


 That being said
If it does
Workout
Participate
Crying and whining is not participating


----------



## Montego (Jan 3, 2017)

A power struggle....


----------



## CG (Jan 3, 2017)

Kos, you did fire the first shot, in this thread at least..


----------



## CG (Jan 3, 2017)

Though reds response was just straight shots at you over and over again


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2017)

He talked about personal stuff
Tonya..house..etc... he doesnt know about any of that
Been gone for so long


All i said is he whines and doesnt train

He pouted and begged for months to be a mod
It was pretty out there
Anyway
I dont plan on maintaining arguments back and forth
Chews up so much time
Accomplishes nothing
My life is going ok
Hope his is too
In real life i barely hang out with anyone
If i do they are def gym people
I dont do anything else... so i never understood the influx of nontrainers with big mouths to the forums

What on earth do we have in common with people like that


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 3, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Reddog is one of many responsibke for the decline
> No denying that
> And his type
> 
> ...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 3, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Reddog is one of many responsibke for the decline
> No denying that
> And his type
> 
> ...



Your right this don't require a responce, maybe I should go hide in the corner while the "weightlifters" talk, fuck outta here....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2017)

What was that old chicks name? Redwing

She was prominent
Some tranny
This is a website that advertises to steroid users
Weightlifters

Its called appealing to a demographic 
Its not complicated

And go in a corner so weightlifters can talk lol
There are none left
The site died
Trolls
Eddie
Azza
The red wing
All sorts of nonsense
Why should we
Paying customers 
And people that actually train.... sigh
Fuck it


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 3, 2017)

Wow, i was in the gym yesterday and had the needle in my delt last night, but I forgot the mighty KOS (all 260 of him) determines who's in shape and who's not....


----------



## CG (Jan 3, 2017)

I smell a physique contest brewing. To settle all past and present beef. Reddog vs kos. Maybe a transformation challenge? 

Allow all the shit talking and mudslinging you want till judgement day, loser has to shut up and take the L, winner gets permanent bragging rights


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> Wow, i was in the gym yesterday and had the needle in my delt last night, but I forgot the mighty KOS (all 260 of him) determines who's in shape and who's not....


If u are in the gym now great
My info on you is as old as yours on me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> I smell a physique contest brewing. To settle all past and present beef. Reddog vs kos. Maybe a transformation challenge?
> 
> Allow all the shit talking and mudslinging you want till judgement day, loser has to shut up and take the L, winner gets permanent bragging rights



Nope
Couldnt care less
Thats comical


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2017)

Couple months old
I win
Well that was fun


----------



## charley (Jan 3, 2017)

*Beast.!!!!  ya look good bro !!





*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2017)

Nah
But i dont look like a 60 year old who doesnt lift


----------



## CG (Jan 3, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Couple months old
> I win
> Well that was fun



Shit boy are those abs poking through?!?

I stick with my other comment, you look better with the head shaved all the way down


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2017)

Well its post holidays and alot of stress etc
God my kids got spoiled 
Time for new year new me bs


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 4, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Nah
> But i dont look like a 60 year old who doesnt lift


Still taking shots at me? Look Son I know you have Daddy issues but you can't blame me for your lot in life, shit I don't even know your Mom....


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 4, 2017)

You guys are still at it, call a truce, eat clean and lift


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> Still taking shots at me? Look Son I know you have Daddy issues but you can't blame me for your lot in life, shit I don't even know your Mom....



It is offensive to be compared to you


Someone your size and development regardless of age

And u said u were superior
Its ridiculous 
Anyways
Moving on


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> It is offensive to be compared to you
> 
> 
> Someone your size and development regardless of age
> ...



You been running any gears lately?  Hopefully at least test.. You are low T right?

Why you an reddog still going at it?  We all need to come to together and fight our real enemy... YENI!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2017)

I take a mil or so a test a week
Sometimes two
Pretty much have to now


----------

